# Trap Door Rests reviews



## Sasquatch1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone out there have anything good to say about this rest? Looking to buy one. Doesn't have a string attached to it so I'm wondering if they are any good or not. Any false draws, resetting after drawing on a deer and letting the draw down, etc.

Any opinions would be helpful, thanks!:shade:


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

never had one fail on me......just dont like the idea of one possibly not dropping like it should.....if you want a drop rest without a cord check out bodoodle


----------



## gabarus (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine has never failed on me.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have two, had a small problem with one, it didn't want to stay up, just needed a minor adjustment internally, their both working fine.....personally think it is a very good product....


----------



## Boyd L. Warner (Jun 4, 2006)

Sasquatch1 said:


> Anyone out there have anything good to say about this rest? Looking to buy one. Doesn't have a string attached to it so I'm wondering if they are any good or not. Any false draws, resetting after drawing on a deer and letting the draw down, etc.
> 
> Any opinions would be helpful, thanks!:shade:


I use one on my hunting bow and one on my 3D bow and have shot thousands of arrows off them without any failures. I strongly recommend.


----------



## archerlou (Feb 4, 2007)

*mine never failed*

My trap door never failed....


----------

